# lazy h ranch



## CHIEFTAIN (22 Apr 2007)

can anybody help me there is a chieftain tank at the lazy h ranch in canada and i would like to find out the reg no of it and as i live in england its hard for me to go there many thanks
steve


----------



## BernDawg (22 Apr 2007)

Is it this Lazy H ranch?

http://www.llazyh.com/


----------

